# Pandemic Induced Shortage of Caregivers Spells Bad News For Seniors....



## OneEyedDiva (Feb 5, 2022)

Who rely on this care. This from CNN:
_"Several trends are fueling the shortages: Hospitals and other employers are hiring away home health workers with better pay and benefits. Many aides have fallen ill or been exposed to Covid-19 during the recent surge of omicron cases and must quarantine for a time. And staffers are burned out after working during the pandemic in difficult, anxiety-provoking circumstances.

The implications for older adults are dire. Some seniors who are ready for discharge are waiting in hospitals or rehabilitation centers for several days before home care services can be arranged. Some are returning home with less help than would be optimal. Some are experiencing cutbacks in services. And some simply can't find care."  _Read entire article: https://www.cnn.com/2022/02/03/health/home-health-care-aide-shortage-khn-partner-wellness/index.html


----------



## Tish (Feb 5, 2022)

I am afraid it's a global problem, over here so many are sick and isolating and some of those that are healthy but unvaccinated are being denied work due to them being unvaccinated.


----------



## bingo (Feb 5, 2022)

we may not have to worry about it  at all...
with all the growing  hatred...they'll be shoving  us old people off bridges


----------



## boliverchadsworth (Feb 7, 2022)

maybe the other way around.....


----------

